# Offenes oder geschlossenes Laufrad bei Pumpen?



## Roland O. (5. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
im heutigen Video berichte ich Euch von einem Fehlkauf den ich an meinem Hochteich getätigt habe.
Eigentlich hätte ich mir das denken können, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet, 
dass es so krass ist! Aber seht selbst:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHX5NQondVs&feature=youtu.be_


Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (5. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Roland!
Ich habe mit diese Art Pumpe (geschlossenes Laufrad) 2004 mal angefangen und hatte die selben Probleme wie du.
Es war eine "Elite" 6000 aus dem Baumarkt.
Zum Ende ist sogar die vordere Scheibe abgebrochen oder abgeschert und sie funktionierte wie ein offenes Pumpenrad.
Die Leistung wurde aber nicht von mir gemessen, als blutiger Anfänger war ich froh das sie noch funktionierte.

Ich möchte aber auch etwas anderes Hinweisen. 
Vor einem viertel Jahr habe ich eine Pumpe umgebaut. 
Das Gehäuse weg und ein Gitterrohr als Ansaugung benutzt. 
Es resultiert daraufhin eine gewisse Mobilität.
Man kann die Pumpe mit dem Ansaugstutzen vertikal und horizontal aufstellen, je nach dem wie man es braucht.


----------



## Roland O. (5. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

hast du ein Foto von dem Umbau, hört sich interessant an?

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (5. Okt. 2019)

Von dem Gitterrohr?
Leider nicht, kann ich aber morgen nachholen.
Muss eh die Leiter über den Teich legen um die Seerosen zu kappen.
Dann kann ich auch gleich Fotos machen.


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Roland!
Hier sind die Bilder von dem Konstrukt.
       
Pumpe, Verschraubung mit Flansch, Stück Schlauch und dann das Gitterrohr aus PE.
Das Gitter wird eigentlich als Laubschutz für Dachrinnen verwendet und lässt sich über ein Rohr gezogen, mit Schraubzwingen justiert, gut schweißen.
Den Deckel zuletzt.
Über den Schlauch gesteckt und mit Elektrickerband gehalten.
Um so heller das Band ist umso besser, dient gleichzeitig als Orientierungspunkt unter Wasser.
Das Reinigungsgeraet, die Clobuerste sitzt auf einer ausziehbaren Angel.

Bei NG abgeschaut, das ist es länger und schöner.


----------



## Lion (6. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Hier sind die Bilder von dem Konstrukt.
> Anhang anzeigen 211680 Anhang anzeigen 211681 Anhang anzeigen 211682 Anhang anzeigen 211683
> Pumpe, Verschraubung mit Flansch, Stück Schlauch und dann das Gitterrohr aus PE.
> ...



hallo Ron,
wie oft mußt Du das Gitter (Laubschutzgitter) reinigen ?
VG. Lion


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2019)

Hi Lion!
Einmal die Woche, ich lasse es nicht vollkommen verdrecken.
Reinige auch die Pumpengehaeuse von der 2 Pumpe in dem Rhythmus.


----------



## Roland O. (6. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

sieht gut aus - ist im Prinzip ein vergrößerter Ansaugkorb!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2019)

Was mir außerdem noch gefällt, es bleibt kein Dreck liegen so wie im Pumpengehaeuse.


----------



## Lion (8. Okt. 2019)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Ron,
> 
> sieht gut aus - ist im Prinzip ein vergrößerter Ansaugkorb!
> 
> ...



hallo Roland,
ich habe mich in diesem Sommer dazu entschloßen, schwerere Pumpen zu kaufen und zwar
die Aquaforte DM 30000 Vario.
Warum ?  

hatte vorher 12000er oder 16000er Pumpen in Betrieb und mußte wie Ron regelmäßig das Laufrad oder die Löcher am Ansauggehäuse reinigen.

Jetzt bei den 30000er Pumpen muß ich sagen, dass diese ein wesentlich größeres Laufrad und auch Ansaugkorb haben und somit auch größere
Schmutzpartikel zum Filter transportieren.  Seitdem ich diese eingesetzt habe, keine einzige Reinigung mehr machen müssen und das Wasser
ist aus meiner Sicht noch sauberer.  Die Pumpen sind auch viel laufruhiger.  Durch die besseren Laufräder auch wesentlich Leistungsfähiger und
somit kann ich durch die Vario-Variante das ganze optimal anpassen und verbrauchen auch noch weniger Strom, obwohl die alten Pumpen auch
schon Eco-Pumpen waren.

Auch bezahlbar sind solche Vario-Pumpen heute und somit kann ich diese Art von Pumpen nur empfehlen.

Wie denkst Du darüber ?
Evtl. könntest auch Du so einen Pumpen-Vergleich als Video zeigen, wäre bestimmt interessant.

 Viele Grüße Léon

ps: schau mir sehr gerne Deine Video's an.


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Leon!
Ist interessant dein Beitrag und deine Erfahrungen. 
Ich habe 2 x12000 Pumpen im Teich laufen.

Mit der Reinigung der Pumpen sollte ich noch ein wenig näher beschreiben. 

Das Gehäuse wird mehr oder weniger jede Woche gereinigt. 

Im Gehäuse wird jeden Monat gereinigt, das wird mit einem Pinsel bei laufender Pumpe, unter Wasser gereinigt. 
Das Pumpenrad ist da nicht mit einbezogen. 
Anbei ist es jetzt ein offenes Laufrad System. 

Was nicht gerade eine riesige Begeisterung hervor ruft ist der Dreck der im Gehäuse der Pumpe auch gerne mal 2 cm vor dem Absaugflansch einfach liegen bleibt. 
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu kleinlich. 

Frage :
Welche Erfahrungen hast du (Leon) darüber gemacht. 
Mal kurz "volle Kraft" und eine 30000 der saugt alles weg. 

Oder, oder, oder.


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Okt. 2019)

Das wäre mir einfach viel zu viel Wartung!


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2019)

Bei der 20.000 reichte bei mir die Reinigung 2x in diesem Jahr. 
Dabei war nur der Original Korb etwas zugesetzt. Die Pumpe selbst wurde jedes mal mit überprüft jedoch war bis auf einmal ein Schneckenhaus alles blitzblank 

Was mir sehr entgegen kommt


----------



## Roland O. (8. Okt. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Roland,
> ich habe mich in diesem Sommer dazu entschloßen, schwerere Pumpen zu kaufen und zwar
> die Aquaforte DM 30000 Vario.
> Warum ?
> ...


Hallo Leon,

erstmals danke fürs Feedback!

Zu deiner Beobachtung kann ich nur sagen, dass natürlich größere Pumpen mit größeren Laufrädern Schmutz toleranter sind. Daher macht es sowohl Schmutz technisch als auch vom Wirkungsgrad Sinn, regelbare möglichst groß dimensionierte Pumpen einzusetzen. Leider ist das nicht immer möglich, so wie in meinem Fall wo die 12.000er selbst auf der geringsten Stufe viel zu viel Leistung hatte. Aber wenn möglich ist immer eine große Pumpe einer kleineren vorzuziehen!

Bezüglich Tests wäre natürlich Einiges möglich, jedoch muss ich a) die Pumpen selbst kaufen und b) es nimmt viel Zeit in Anspruch Tests und Videos zu machen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Lion (9. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Leon!
> Ist interessant dein Beitrag und deine Erfahrungen.
> Ich habe 2 x12000 Pumpen im Teich laufen.
> 
> ...



hallo Ron,
meine Erfahrung ist, 
solltest Du die 2 x 12000 Pumpen durch die Vario 30000er Pumpen ersetzen und um dann die gleiche Umwälzung zu bekommen,
wirst Du die Vario's mit ca. 40% der Leistung fahren müssen.  Daher kommt bei mir dann auch das Ergebnis von weniger Stromverbrauch.

Ich denke, das größere und massivere Pumpenrad mit dementsprechend größerem Filterkorb macht den Unterschied.

Auch ist es jetzt im Herbst bei den aktuellen Temperaturen (Kälte) sehr vorteilhaft, über den Vario-Regler die Pumpenleistung zu drosseln und
somit den Wetterbedingungen anzupassen.

Habe bis heute (09.10.2019)  mit den neuen Pumpen keine Pumpe oder Pumpen-Korb reinigen müssen und das bei super klarem Wasser. Kann jedes Steinchen am Boden erkennen.
Eine negative Erfahrung war, als ich zum Test die 30000er im Sommer auf volle Leistung über einige Tage habe laufen lassen, gefiel das den Fischen nicht !  
Ich denke, eine zu hohe Umwälzung ist auch nicht gut.
Habe die Pumpen dementsprechend wieder gedrosselt und am nächsten Tag war wieder normales Verhalten der Fische angesagt.  

Ich ärgere mich ein wenig, dass ich diese Art von Pumpen  nicht schon viel früher gekauft habe, aber diese Art war ja auch früher sehr sehr viel teurer.

Evtl. gibt es noch andere Mitglieder die auch über solch eine Erfahrung berichten können.
Beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> meine Erfahrung ist,
> solltest Du die 2 x 12000 Pumpen durch die Vario 30000er Pumpen ersetzen


Leider nicht immer und überall einsetzbar besonders wenn man größere Abstände zwischen den jeweiligen Pumpen hat.


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2019)

Eh, René!
Ich meine das hast du falsch verstanden oder zitiert. 
Lion empfehlt mir 2 Pumpen der Vario-Klasse, demnach würde der Abstand eine nicht so große Rolle spielen, da sich "nur" die Pumpen vergrößern, der Teich ja nicht. 

Die Idee finde ich ganz gut, eventuell eine 30 000 für die allgemeine Teich Absaugung und für den Skimmer vielleicht 10 000 oder 20 000.

Anderer Seits muss man aufpassen das die Filter nicht überlastet werden.


----------



## Roland O. (10. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Anderer Seits muss man aufpassen das die Filter nicht überlastet werden.


Hier haben die Vario´s ja den Vorteil, dass man an der Fördermenge gut spielen kann! Wenn ich nur 5000l/h durch den Filter schieben kann, ist eine 30.000er aber sicher überdimensioniert!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (10. Okt. 2019)

Ja Ron, könnte sein.
Ich lese es so das er vorschlägt die zwei Pumpen durch eine große zu ersetzen 
Egal wie, so lange wie nichts kaputt ist kommt keine neue ins Haus.


----------



## Lion (10. Okt. 2019)

hallo,
meine Empfehlung liegt bei den 30000er, falls man natürlich mit der kleinsten Wasserförderung welche
man bei der Vario 30000 einstellen kann und welche die dann fördert zurecht kommt und den Filter nicht überlastet.

Bei Ron sind es 2 Stk. 12000er die durch 2 Stk. 30000er ersetzt werden können, wie schon geschrieben,
am Vario Regler die Wassermenge einstellen, ich denke bei einer Leistung von ca. 40 Prozent leisten die
30000er das gleiche wie die 12000er, aber man hat Stromeinsparrung, für die Fische weniger Pumpengeräusche
und für *Ron,*(falls es wie bei mir zur Zeit ist) keine *lästige* wöchentliche *Reinigungsarbeiten*, da diese Art von Pumpen
größere Schmutzpartikel fördert.

Evtl. kann Ron auch sein System mit einer 30000er betreiben, hängt aber von seinen Anschlüßen und
Filteraufteilungen ab, das kann nur Er entscheiden. 

Bei Roland ist es so wie Er schreibt nicht möglich, eine 30000er einzusetzen, da die Wasserförderung für seinen
Zweck zu groß ist.  Falls eine 10000er Vario jedoch die gleiche Größe an Flügelrad mit gleicher Größe an Pumpenkorb
hat, also die gleiche Größe an Schmutzpartikel fördert,(was ich nicht weis) könnte so eine Pumpe evtl. dem Roland helfen.

Viele Grüße
Léon


----------



## Lion (10. Okt. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Egal wie, so lange wie nichts kaputt ist kommt keine neue ins Haus.



hallo René,
ich habe auch immer so gedacht, war es aber leid, die Pumpen und Pumpengehäuse
regelmäßig zu säubern, habe mir dann eine 30000er Vario gekauft, getestet und sofort
eine 2te dazu gekauft. 

Die 12000er und 16000er Pumpen habe ich dann als Gebraucht verkauft, also war der
Preisunterschied nicht mehr so groß. Durch die jetzige Stromeinsparung wird es immer günstiger
bei einer Laufleistung von 24/24

Falls die alten Pumpen für meine Anforderungen gereicht hätten und die regelmäßigen Reinigungsarbeiten nicht waren, hätte ich natürlich keine neuen gekauft.

Auch muß man sich überlegen, ob man jetzt vor dem Winter oder erst im Frühjahr einen
Pumpen-Wechsel vornimmt, obwohl wenn die Fische dann durch besseres Wasser in
die Winterruhe gehen ein heutiger Kauf nicht falsch ist. 

Ist nur meine aktuelle Erfahrung und sage:
Habt weiterhin viel Freude an den Teichen
Léon


----------



## troll20 (10. Okt. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo René,
> ich habe auch immer so gedacht, war es aber leid, die Pumpen und Pumpengehäuse
> regelmäßig zu säubern, habe mir dann eine 30000er Vario gekauft, getestet und sofort
> eine 2te dazu gekauft.
> ...


Aber ich hab doch schon eine 20.000 Vario, warum sollte es denn nun noch besser werden. Dazu noch der LH mit gut 10.000 ohne Skimmerkorb und ca. 7.000 mit Korb.
Die Fische fahren doch schon Karussell


----------



## samorai (10. Okt. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab doch schon eine 20.000 Vario, warum sollte es denn nun noch besser werden



He, René, da war ich doch mit dabei  , für abgespeckte (Messepreis) stolze 300 Euronen.  

Gibt es von dir Kritik oder nur + Punkte, in deinem Teich ist die 20 000 ja etwas länger im Einsatz.


----------



## troll20 (10. Okt. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> stolze 300 Euronen


Mit UVC und Ersatzlampe


----------



## Lion (10. Okt. 2019)

die Anfangsfrage von Roland ist ja:  *Unterschiede   "Laufrad"*

deswegen berichte ich hier in meinen Beiträgen über meine Erfahrung mit der DM Vario 30000.

Wie folgt, seht Ihr die Laufräder für die 10000er und 20000er und 30000er
und somit kann man schon optisch erkennen, dass die 30000er bei bis zu 8m Höhenunterschied mit diesem Laufrad effizienter ist als die anderen.
     

VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2019)

Das mag ja sein Leon, das du anhand der Bilder einer Zuordnung machen kannst. Ich leider nicht 
Und für mich schied die 30.000 leider derzeit aus weil ich sie für den Winter nicht weit genug runter regeln konnte 
Effizients hin oder her.
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir jedoch noch immer Recht. 

So und nu klär uns auf, welches Bild gehört zu welcher Pumpe.
Und vor allem welchen Ø , bitte. 
Hast du bei eeiner Recherche noch weitere Unterschiede gefunden?
Oder könnte man evtl. den Motor von der 10.000 an das Laufradgehäuse der 20.000 bauen?


----------



## Lion (11. Okt. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein Leon, das du anhand der Bilder einer Zuordnung machen kannst. Ich leider nicht
> Und für mich schied die 30.000 leider derzeit aus weil ich sie für den Winter nicht weit genug runter regeln konnte
> Effizients hin oder her.
> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir jedoch noch immer Recht.
> ...



hallo René,
von links nach rechts :  10000 - 20000 - 30000
(steht auch auf den Foto's, aber leider etwas klein geschrieben)
Gefunden habe ich die Unterschiede der Laufräder indem ich nach Ersatzteile für........... gesucht habe.
Weil somit vom Hersteller diverse Laufräder als Ersatzteil angeboten werden, denke ich, dass man deine 20000er nicht mit dem Laufrad der 30000 ausrüsten kann.

(falls Du jedoch Interesse hast, frage bitte beim Hersteller, die sind sehr Kundenfreundlich und ich denke, in 24Std. antworten die)

Ich hatte die 30000er Pumpen gekauft, weil sie in meinem Teichkonzept passen, wie schon geschrieben, erst eine und weil ich die für meine Zwecke
sehr gut fand, dann noch die Zweite.
Ich kenne somit nur die 30000er, kann sagen dass diese ein synchron Motor und eine keramische Welle haben und kann leider zu der Vario10000er oder 20000er keinen Vergleich machen, ich kann aber sagen, dass meine vorherige 16000er Eco Pumpe wie ein Spielzeug zu der neuen aussah.

Für den Winter werden bei mir die großen Filter und Pumpen ausgeschaltet und ich filtere nur über ein getrenntes System mit einer Eco 8000er über einen Druckfilter und lasse einen Sprudelstein laufen, damit der Teich nicht kplt. zufriert.  Hier überlege ich noch, ob ich diese durch eine neue Vario 10 oder 20000 ersetze.

Hier könnte ich deine Hilfe gebrauchen indem Du mir / uns etwas über deine Vario 20000er erzählst.
-wieviel Flow bei der kleinsten Einstellung ?
-machst Du noch Reinigungsarbeiten, am Laufrad oder Filterkorb ?
-wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Vario?

 Léon


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2019)

Mmm @Lion mit dem floh ist das schwer, ich hab es ja nicht ausgelitert.
Muss zugeben da war ich faul mal wieder 
Jedoch läuft mir der CS2 bei 50% Einstellung und Pumphöhe von 0,6m derzeit in 0,nix über 
Angeblich bekommen viele da 10.000 Liter rüber, Räuspern. 
Der nachfolgende von vielen gelobte drei Kammern filter, welcher angeblich locker 7.000 schafft verträgt nur knapp 50% von der 50% Einstellung wenn er komplett leer geräumt ist.
Daher wird hoffentlich nächstes Jahr endlich der Filter angepackt. 
Vorbereitungen dafür  laufen schon. 

Aber sonst wie oben geschrieben Gehäuse (Korb) max. 2 mal im Jahr gereinigt Pumpe bis jetzt tadellos sauber bis auf ein Schneckenhaus.


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2019)

Während sich Lion und René um eine Analyse ihrer Pumpen intensiv ins Zeug legen, kehre ich noch einmal zum Gitterrohr - Ansaugstutzen zurück.

Heute wieder Kontrolle und ich war echt verblüfft.
Der Ansaugstutzen zieht "wie Sau"
Heute waren sogar Blätter am Stutzen, das bin ich von einer Pumpe mit Gehäuse nicht gewöhnt. 
Bei der Reinigung bin ich nicht so begeistert, alles was größer wie 6-8 mm angesaugt wird klebt förmlich an dem Stutzen.


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2019)

Ja Ron, aber genau das stört mich an der derzeitigen Situation. 
Der Dreck muss erst so klein werden das er durch den Korb in die Pumpe passt um dann zum Filter noch kleiner geschreddert befördert wird. Damit man da mühselig versucht ihn aus dem System zu bekommen. Und der größte Teil schon wieder in Lösung gegangen ist. Aber leider war es zu meiner Planungsphase noch nicht üblich mit BA zu arbeiten


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2019)

Du René, gehe mal von dem" alles wird geschreddert", geschreddert werden weiche Teile wie Fischkot da kann man auch bei dem keschern Pech haben.

Was ich dieses Jahr schon im TF gefunden habe : 2 kleine Goldfische 3 bis 4 cm, 6mm Futter.
Das oder die wurden nicht "gevierteilt" war alles in einem Stück und die Paddler hatten auch keine Verletzungen.
Sehe ich als Mythos an.
Kann mich auch noch sehr gut an Michael erinnern, dem ist mal ein kleiner Koi durch die Pumpe geraten, außer ein paar Blessuren hat er trotzdem überlebt.


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2019)

Fische und co. hab ich auch schon auf dem Sieb gehabt, heil und munter sind sie durch die Pumpe um dann auf dem Sieb zu sterben


----------



## Roland O. (12. Okt. 2019)

Das mit den Fischen kenn ich leider auch nur zu gut! 
Gerade ganz kleine Koi in der Größe bis 2cm schlupfen da gerne durch. 

lg
Roland


----------

